#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΙΚΑ: Υπολογισμός ημερομισθίων ΙΚΑ

## SMBD

---

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορείς να έχεις και δύο και τρεις και όποιον συνδυασμό των πινάκων 1, 2 και 3 του ΙΚΑ απαιτείται.

Όμως στην περίπτωσή σου θα χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο τον Πίνακα 2 και το εμβαδό του λεβητοστασίου θα το έβαζα στη στήλη (4) "Υπόγεια βοηθητικών χώρων", παρόλο που μπορεί να είναι ισόγειο γιατί είναι βοηθητικός χώρος.
Πρόσεξε ότι και στον πίνακα 1 και στον 2 ο συντελεστής γι αυτό το είδος χώρου στη γραμμή "βιομηχανικά κτήρια" είναι ο ίδιος, 0,51.
Ρώτα το ΙΚΑ της περιοχής του έργου για σιγουριά. Κάθε ΙΚΑ μπορεί να δίνει και διαφορετική απάντηση.

----------


## Xάρης

Δες παρατήρηση α. στον Πίνακα 2 του ΙΚΑ.
"Εάν το κτήριο έχει χώρους που αντιστοιχούν σε θέσεις του πίνακα όπου, αντί συντελεστών, υπάρχουν παύλες, οι επιφάνειες των χώρων αυτών κατατάσσονται στις λοιπές επιφάνειες", δηλαδή στη στήλη (9).

----------


## Xάρης

Στο πρόγραμμα σε excel "Αμοιβές" που έχω φτιάξει πας πάνω από το σχετικό πεδίο τον δείκτη του ποντικιού και βλέπεις το σχόλιο:
"Ως ακάλυπτη επιφάνεια θα λαμβάνεται όση η πραγματοποιούμενη από το κτήριο κάλυψη και σε καμιά περίπτωση μεγαλύτερη από την πραγματική. 
Ειδικά στις προσθήκες κτηρίων και στα κτήρια γεωργικών εγκαταστάσεων (βλ. γραμμή 8) δεν θα υπολογίζεται επιφάνεια ακαλύπτου."
και σου λύνεται η απορία.

----------


## Xάρης

Πόσο είναι το εμβαδό του γηπέδου σου;

----------


## Xάρης

Αν έχεις κτήριο με κάλυψη 100τμ βάζεις 100τμ.
Αν όμως το οικόπεδο σου είναι 170τμ και ο πραγματικός ακάλυπτος είναι 170-100=70τμ αυτό (70τμ) θα βάλεις σαν ακάλυπτο στον πίνακα του ΙΚΑ.

----------


## Xάρης

Όχι.

Βάζεις 1000τμ στον Πίνακα του ΙΚΑ.

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό είναι, αυτό λέει και το παρακάτω που παρέθεσα προηγουμένως:
"Ως ακάλυπτη επιφάνεια θα λαμβάνεται *όση η πραγματοποιούμενη από το κτήριο κάλυψη και σε καμιά περίπτωση μεγαλύτερη από την πραγματική*. 
Ειδικά στις προσθήκες κτηρίων και στα κτήρια γεωργικών εγκαταστάσεων (βλ. γραμμή 8) δεν θα υπολογίζεται επιφάνεια ακαλύπτου."

----------


## Xάρης

"πραγματική ακάλυπτη επιφάνεια"

----------


## SIRADRAB

Εγώ κοντεύω να βγω στη σύνταξη κι ακόμα δεν το έχω ερμηνεύσει.

----------


## Balance

Θα ήθελα να συντάξω τον Πίνακα 1 του ΙΚΑ, όπου η άδεια έχει ήδη βγεί από το '90, και έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι εργασίες στο ισόγειο, ενώ η υπόλοιπη οικοδομή βρίσκεται στα μπετά.
Ποιά πράγματα να προσέξω στην συμπλήρωση του εντύπου και αν γνωρίζει κανείς που θα βρώ οδηγίες.
Πρόκειται για καταστήματα και όχι κατοικίες ή μονοκατοικίες που αναφέρεται στο πρόγραμμα του Χάρη.

----------


## cna

Κατέβασε το αρχείο αυτό. Είναι οι πίνακες 1α και 1β του ΙΚΑ. Ο πίνακας 1α υπολογίζει τα συνολικά ένσημα που απαιτούνται βάσει τετραγωνικών ενώ ο 1β κατανέμει τα υπολογισθέντα ένσημα ανά κατασκευαστική φάση. Το μόνο που θα σε δυσκολέψει είναι να μεταφέρεις  τους πίνακες σε excel, αν και δεν είναι τίποτα να τους εκτυπώσεις και να τους συμπληρώσεις. Προσοχή μόνο στις στήλες του πίνακα 1α. Δεν βάζεις στα καταστήματα την συνολική δόμηση αλλά ανά είδος δόμησης (βοηθητικοί χώροι, τυχόν η/υ κλπ).


***Το παραπάνω αρχείο δεν ισχύει πλέον γιατί ανέβασα όλους τους πίνακες.

----------


## Balance

Συμπληρώνεται επομένως με βάση το διαγράμμα κάλυψης των ορόφων, ανάλογα με τα τετραγωνικά. Με ποιό τρόπο μειώνω μεροκάματα; Αυτά που αντιστοιχούν για τις εκσκαφές και τη δημιουργία του φέροντος οργανισμού που έχουν ήδη υλοποιηθεί. Επειδή για παράδειγμα το κτίριο εφάπτεται με άλλα στις τρείς πλευρές, οι εξωτερικές όψεις δε θα σοβαντιστούν, όπως και τα ταβάνια γιατί θα μπεί γυψοσανίδα. Αν δεν μπούν πλάκάκια, αλλά Laminate οι ιδιοκτήτες πληρώνουν και για αυτά ΙΚΑ;

----------


## cna

1) Γι' αυτά που έχουν ήδη υλοποιηθεί απλώς δεν θα υπολογίσεις την αντίστοιχη στήλη στον πίνακα 1β. Αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος ο πίνακας 1β είναι αυτός που τελικά θα κατατεθεί στο ΙΚΑ.

2) Για εργασίες που δεν θα γίνουν λόγω επαφής ισχύουν τα εξής: Θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις μόνος σου τα ημερομίσθια που αντιστοιχούν στις εργασίες χρωματισμού και επιχρισμάτων. Ο υπολογισμός θα γίνει από τον πίνακα 3. Τα μεροκάματα που αφαιρούνται τα σημειώνεις και στου 2 πίνακες (1α και 1β). Στον 1β θα χρειαστεί να συμπληρώσεις και την μείωση κατά φάση εργασιών.

3) Οι ιδιοκτήτες δεν πληρώνουν ΙΚΑ στην περίπτωση εργασιών που εκτελούνται από εστεγασμένες επιχειρήσεις. Λογικά τα laminate θα τα περάσει κάποιος ξυλουργός, οπότε μιλάμε για εστεγασμένη επιχείρηση.

----------


## Balance

> 2) Για εργασίες που δεν θα γίνουν λόγω επαφής ισχύουν τα εξής: Θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις μόνος σου τα ημερομίσθια που αντιστοιχούν στις εργασίες χρωματισμού και επιχρισμάτων. Ο υπολογισμός θα γίνει από τον πίνακα 3.


Ποιά η αναλογία επιφάνειας ημερομισθίων;

----------


## cna

Επιχρίσματα:
Ασβεστοτσιμεντοκονιάματα τριπτά 0,040/Μ2

Χρωματισμοί:
Χρωματισμοί ή επαναχρωματισμοί με ακρυλικό ή τσιμεντόχρωμα 0,027/Μ2

Αν τα επιχρίσματα ή οι χρωματισμοί είναι διαφορετικού τύπου πες μου τον ακριβή τύπο για να σου δώσω και την αντίστοιχη αναλογία.

----------


## Balance

Για να μη σε κουράζω υπάρχουν κάπου συγκεντρωμένα για να τα βρώ;
Αυτόν τον πίνακα τον καταθέτω στο ΙΚΑ νε τα σχέδια της αδείας και εξηγώ στον υπάλληλο ότι είναι μειωμένα για τους παραπάνω λόγους.

----------


## cna

Κοίτα εδώ. Τελικά ανέβασα όλους τους πίνακες σε μορφή RTF.

----------

Balance, Evan

----------


## papac

Καλησπέρα!
Τα ημερομίσθια που υπολογίζονται από τους πίνακες του ΙΚΑ, αφορούν σε πλήρως αποπερατωμένες εργασίες, σωστά?
Σε περίπτωση ελαιοχρωματισμών για παράδειγμα, όπου οι επιφάνειες δεν έχουν αποπερατωθεί (έχουν μείνει ημιτελείς), πως μπορούν να υπολογισθούν τα ημερομίσθια που χρειάστηκαν?
Υπάρχει αντικειμενικός τρόπος ή με εκτίμηση?

----------


## Xάρης

Στον Πίνακα 1 του ΙΚΑ υπάρχουν στήλες που αναλύουν τα ημερομίσθια σε είδος εργασιών.

Από εκεί και πέρα αν κάποια απ' τις εργασίες δεν έχει αποπερατωθεί όπως πχ οι χρωματισμοί, τότε μπορείς να κάνεις εκτίμηση του ποσοστού που ολοκληρώθηκε και στη θέση σου για να το τεκμηριώσω θα έκανα "δυο πράξεις", δηλαδή πόσα τ.μ. χρωματίστηκαν ήδη και πόσα τ.μ. θα χρωματιστούν συνολικά. 

Ο λόγος τους είναι το ζητούμενο ποσοστό.

----------

papac

----------

